# Merry Christmas 2016



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas 2016


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Tim and Merry Christmas to all our friends at MartialTalk from my family to yours!

Wishing You All A Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday’s And a Blessed New Year!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 27, 2016)

and Happy new year as well.


----------

